
A Star Has Seemingly Vanished from Space with No Explanation - seesawtron
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dyzyez/a-massive-star-has-seemingly-vanished-from-space-with-no-explanation
======
boznz
Sounds exactly like the opening of the book pandoras star by Peter Hamilton...
Lets hope the rest of the book doesnt play out too!

------
simonblack
More likely to be hidden by a dust cloud than any other reason.

